# Hornady ZOMBIE Max ammunition



## Big Don (Oct 17, 2011)

LINK




 







Be  PREPARED  supply yourself for the Zombie Apocalypse with Zombie Max  ammunition from Hornady®! Loaded with PROVEN Z-Max bullets... yes  PROVEN Z-Max bullets (have you seen a Zombie?). Make sure your "bug out  bag" is ready with nothing but the best!























*9MM LUGER*
115gr 
Z-MAX
No. 90262*40 S&W*
                  165gr 
Z-MAX
No. 91342*45 AUTO*
                  185gr 
Z-MAX
No. 90902*223 REM*
                  55gr 
Z-MAX
No. 83271*7.62x39*
                  123gr 
Z-MAX
No. 80782*308 WIN*
                  168gr 
Z-MAX
No. 80962*12 GA*
                  Z-SHOT 
No. 86247
 

Warning: This is Live Ammunition. This is not a toy.
 Disclaimer:  Hornady® Zombie Max ammunition is NOT a toy (IT IS LIVE AMMUNITION),  but is intended only to be used onZOMBIES, also known as the living  dead, undead, etc. No human being, plant, animal, vegetable or mineral  should ever be shot with Hornady® Zombie Max ammunition. Again, we  repeat, Hornady® Zombie Max ammunition is for use on ZOMBIES ONLY, and  that's not a nickname, phrase or cute way of referring to anybody, place  or thing. When we say Zombies, we meanZOMBIES!


----------



## lklawson (Oct 18, 2011)

Cute.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 18, 2011)

Well from the demo video... it looked like any other type of ammo, mebbe if they were explosive tipped then yeah that'd work. Otherwise the way the guy was spewing ammo all over the place ... he wouldn't have lasted very long anyway. 
:idunno: sorry, I'm not impressed.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 21, 2011)

Good to see that Steve Hornady still has his sense of humor.  

The rifle rounds look like they use a slightly modified version of their excellent V-MAX bullet.  If that's the case, I'd be quite comfortable using them, although I'd rather keep them as collectables...  

Those handgun rounds look a lot like a modified version of Hornady's excellent XTP JHP bullet, but with a polymer nose plug.  

Here's a pretty funny interview with Steve:

http://www.gunsandammo.com/2011/10/14/hornady-zombie-max-ammo/


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 21, 2011)

This is just awesome, especially for a zombie geek like myself.


----------

